# motorised mill



## firebird (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi

This has just been fitted to my X3 mill. A stepper motor driving the X axis. With over 400mm of travel its hard work winding the table back and forth, this makes life much easier and helps in giving a better finish to the work piece. Very precise control at the touch of a button. I can take no credit at all for build, that honour goes to my mate Julian (Barneydog) who is a bit of a whizz at electronics. The stepper motors we bought at a computer fair a couple of years ago, if memory serves me well they cost us 3 for £20.00. We bought 6 knowing they would come in handy one day. Fitting the motor to the mill was straightforward. The X3 conveniently has a slot in the end of the lead screw so I made a simple adapter to connect the motor to drive in this slot and a plate to mount thr motor on. The contol box has a knob with which to select one of six speeds, indicated by an LED. A switch to lock or free the motor. In the lock position the motor is electronically engaged. In the free position the motor is disengaged so that the table can be moved manually via the handwheel. The next switch is manual or run. In the run position pushing the button drives the motor continuously, in the manual position pushing the button advances the motor by one pulse which is a fraction of a thou so vey minute movements are easily achievable. The next switch is left and right which should need no explanation and finally the push button itself. Now that Julian has worked out how to control the motor the next obvious step is to fit 3 motors and computer control them.  CNC.  This little set up cost less than £50.00 to build. Here it is in action.





Anybody interested in how the electronics work will have to Lobby Julian, he will explain all.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 9, 2008)

Very impressive Rich :bow: ................... I feel a "team build" coming on here if you can provide a few more details 

CC


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 9, 2008)

That's awesome Rich! My X-3 and right arm NEEDS one of those.

I feel really stoopid though. I've been holding a really nifty geared power seat motor in one hand and the handwheel in the other trying to figger out how to graft them together. Never thought about putting it on the other end.

Thanks


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 9, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> I've been holding a really nifty geared power seat motor in one hand and the handwheel in the other trying to figger out how to graft them together.



Hang on to those thoughts X2 / X3 etc ......... we also _*"need"*_ to deal with a "Y" axis power drive  ....... and putting the motor on t'other end ain't an option ??? 

CC


----------



## malcolmt (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Rich 

What a great bit of work, as you say we need to lobby julian as i would love to have the details.
LOBBY LOBBY LOBBY LOBBY

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## John S (Oct 9, 2008)

I am currently working on a bolt on kit for the X3 X axis with a simple controller.
The only problem is the kit is fine but the controller can't be sold as a completed item because of the CE hurdle.
Probably it will have to be sold as a kit and assembled at home.

I was hoping to have it at the Midlands show but it won't be there because of pressure of work and the CNC's taking centre stage.

.


----------



## wareagle (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that is slick! Well done!!


----------



## Cedge (Oct 9, 2008)

Rich
Something you might want consider. When I put the commercially available power feed on my SX3, I promptly managed to fry the circuit board. Don't ask....LOL... it had to do with an errant screwdriver letting all the magic smoke escape.

Long story short, I bought a second power feed to get things going, figuring I'd ship the old board off to Uncle Rabid for repairs. However before I got it shipped, it dawned on me that the second motor would make an excellent replacement for the small X2 power feed unit I was using to drive the lead screw on my lathe. Using an independent variable speed drive while turning is a real treat all unto itself.

I downloaded the wiring diagram and used it to split the safety circuit and the motor control so that the single controller could run both motors, one on the lathe and the other on the mill. Since only one motor at a time would ever be running, there was no danger to the circuit board. Now, both machines have variable speed control and plenty of torque, since the motors are the same ones used on the micro mills. I mounted the controller on the front of my lathe where it is convenient to reach when running either machine.

Thats what we call a two-fer around these parts....(grin)

Steve


----------



## firebird (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi

I have been making the casing for the boiler project today and have been using the power drive a lot. It certainly takes a lot of the hard work out of the job.
Heres a bit of video.





Cheers

Rich


----------



## tel (Oct 11, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> That's awesome Rich! My X-3 and right arm NEEDS one of those.
> 
> I feel really stoopid though. I've been holding a really nifty geared power seat motor in one hand and the handwheel in the other trying to figger out how to graft them together. Never thought about putting it on the other end.
> 
> Thanks



Dunno if they'll be of any help, but there's a few pics of my windscreen wiper motor set up here;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594555315453/


----------



## Circlip (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry Rich if this is going to pee on your parade, and Julian had better take a real back seat on this one despite "it does what it says on the tin", when you've cleared all the garlands and flowers from round your machine, you should switch everything off, get one or two books on engineering practiceand have a good long read. I know you're self teaching on your machining practices but in the best interests of your loved ones you need to step back and start counting. Only cats are reputed to have nine lives and yes, it's ANOTHER Safety lecture.
 When I questioned your design basis for "O" ring size groove dimensions, I was jumped on for not wet nursing you to tell you where to find the said info, we got the "tin" crap on that one and also their use as a safety valve seal cos "That's what it's got on my compressor" Trouble is, heat and steam make a BIT of a difference - HOT rather than cold. Right, todays' tirade,and newbies pin yer lugs back, your clamping arrangement in the video is downright bloody dangerous, and no Julian, I'm NOT going to tell him why, suffice to say that if I'd done it as an apprentice, I'd have got a serious ar4e kicking for not using my common sense.
 The safety aspect seems to be a ME thing. Perhaps we should have another thread with photo's of "Look how I damaged myself today"
 Regards Ian.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Oct 12, 2008)

Circlip  said:
			
		

> Sorry Rich if this is going to pee on your parade, and Julian had better take a real back seat on this one despite "it does what it says on the tin", when you've cleared all the garlands and flowers from round your machine, you should switch everything off, get one or two books on engineering practiceand have a good long read. I know you're self teaching on your machining practices but in the best interests of your loved ones you need to step back and start counting. Only cats are reputed to have nine lives and yes, it's ANOTHER Safety lecture.
> When I questioned your design basis for "O" ring size groove dimensions, I was jumped on for not wet nursing you to tell you where to find the said info, we got the "tin" crap on that one and also their use as a safety valve seal cos "That's what it's got on my compressor" Trouble is, heat and steam make a BIT of a difference - HOT rather than cold. Right, todays' tirade,and newbies pin yer lugs back, your clamping arrangement in the video is downright bloody dangerous, and no Julian, I'm NOT going to tell him why, suffice to say that if I'd done it as an apprentice, I'd have got a serious ar4e kicking for not using my common sense.
> The safety aspect seems to be a ME thing. Perhaps we should have another thread with photo's of "Look how I damaged myself today"
> Regards Ian.



Or perhaps a thread on the importance of diplomacy when trying to get your point accross?

Is there an ignore button on this forum?


----------



## jack404 (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe i'm just a dumb old soldier but when i served we had a rule, if you wont or cant explain your complaint dont bother complaining. ( made polite for the folks here)

I am a newbie to machines in lots of ways , monkey see, monkey do, thats me 

i've learned from watching others and learned bad as well as good 

i am happy to be told i do wrong as long as the right way is explained, as i know i am a dummy compared to some. ( most here)

i do not see anything wrong with the video and it took a hour to get it all to watch it
then i watched it a few times

i still see nothing wrong

can someone explain if it is wrong and why ?

i thought his clamping a lot better than my own ( true! )  i would not do it that way for deep cuts  but for light edge trimming it looked ok to me, but i dont do much on sheet with a mill so i may be wrong ( probably but hey thats me too)

otherwise Firebird congrats on the power drive. wish i had similar.. ( another task to save for , i swear you guys will keep me broke via idea's for the next 20 years)

cheers

jack


----------



## John S (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry, ???

Just watched the video and given the size of the machine, depth and volume of cut I can't see anything dangerous.

Probably not as I would have done it but still secure enough to get the job done.

.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 12, 2008)

Twinsquirrel  said:
			
		

> Or perhaps a thread on the importance of diplomacy when trying to get your point across?


Ditto. Perhaps Circlip should switch everything off, get one or two books on _mentoring_ practice and have a good long read.

Mentor = "One who serves as a teacher or trusted counselor." Not one who berates another in front of his peers! One doesn't get to do that unless the "beratee" is on one's payroll.

I'm guessing the fault Circlip is referring to is the chunk of MDF Rich has his aluminum plates clamped onto. Technically, a bit iffy but with the small endmill and the light cuts it worked fine.

I'm self taught in machining too but my manners around a group of friends were taught to me by example by my parents. OK, enough of that; back to the shop. ;D


----------



## Circlip (Oct 12, 2008)

Firstly, sincere apologies to Rich and all others who may or have been offended by my posting of a knee jerk reaction in the interests of safety, this is after all a hobby. After being involved for nearly fifty years in the engineering trade, from slave status to Works Manager, my Mentoring skills have been developed to cater for all levels of ability from raw recruit to semi genius,to ensure that anyone working with or for me goes home with ALL their bits intact, cos if there's a chance they don't, it's not their fault for doing it wrong, it's mine for not explaining it properly.
 Notwithstanding, It's up to the acolytes to use a bit of their own greys, not only for self satisfaction in achievement (if that floats yer boat) but also for alternatives. Yes, a bu**er to teach, but an earned (not demanded) respect, from all who have worked with me.
OK. now the explanation. The clue (?) was clamping. Only John, (but sorry to disagree with you on this one) picked upon this. It may have been adequate for this operation, but cos you've got away with it in this application, doesn't make it safe. Chip/particle board, why not? although I prefer MDF or HDF, a bit denser, no, it's the position of the clamping bolts in relation to the nipping point on the job, and I'm sure that shorter clamps came with the boxed set? One of today's problems, If all else fails RTFM. trouble is ours BITES, so while everyone else is watching the daisies grow, keep an eye out for the tiger in the grass.
 Regards Ian.


----------



## firebird (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi

I agree that safety in the workshop is paramount. Like many others on this forum, I do not have an engineering background/training so do what I think is safe with the equipment available. If I am not sure about something I post a question and always get an answer from you guys. I would hate to think that anyone has come unstuck by following what I have done so if you see me make an error of judgement then shout up loud and clear, HEY RICH, YOU DON'T WANNA DO THAT, THIS IS THE WAY TO DO IT, So that others may see immediately any pitfalls. To that end I (and Julian) will make no further posts on this topic or any other topic we have started (including my current small boiler project where safety has been raised) if the administrators think that best. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 12, 2008)

firebird  said:
			
		

> To that end I (and Julian) will make no further posts on this topic or any other topic we have started (including my current small boiler project where safety has been raised) if the administrators think that best.


Rich & Julian, personally I have found your posts to be very well written, photographed and motivational.

Please, ya'll (I'm a southern boy) don't need to change your posting habits because of a couple of safety warnings. That (IMHO) is what this forum is about and what makes it so great....sharing, learning, teaching and having fun. Thank goodness we have some experienced professionals here to share their wisdom and keep us on our toes when we do something that could hurt us.

Ian, let me be the 1st to thank you for responding in a positive manner...you da' man! ;D

Milton


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Oct 12, 2008)

Much kudos Ian, I apologise for my response to your post also, we really must learn to calm down ;D It's so easy to read/see something and make an immediate and possibly ill judged response in real life not to mention here where the subtleties of a well meaning post can be easily missed..

It's so nice to be amongst grown ups.

David


----------



## Cedge (Oct 12, 2008)

Ian...
I understand your safety concerns and once you pointed out there was a problem, it only took a few moments for me to spot your concern. However, I was appalled that you would refuse to point it out and help him correct the issue. That was an even more dangerous and derelict act.

Yes.... I jumped you in another thread about attitude and will do so again when it rears it's ugly head. Your extensive knowledge is a strong asset to this board... but only if you'll share it. You need to keep it formost in your mind that this is indeed a *wet nursing zone*. I too trained new guys for many years. Personally, I'd have fired you on the spot and then raced with you to the personnel office for talking to one of them in the way you've posted to the last couple of newbie questions. 

We're not standing right there beside an apprentice where we can step in and stop things when things go dangerously pear shaped. It's our obligation to take the time to share the hows and whys. This board *IS* dedicated to sending the newbies and the old hands to their beds with everything intact. I hope you'll add to that effort in a more user friendly manner. If not... I hope you'll migrate to a board where it's accepted. This one is won't. 

Steve 
A surgeon friend once described his easiest operation. The patient had only two moving parts.... a rectum and lips.... both were interchangeable.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 12, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> Dunno if they'll be of any help, but there's a few pics of my windscreen wiper motor set up here;
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594555315453/


Thanks Tel! Much food for though there. I've saved your pics for later use.

Do you have any pics of the clutch mechanism?


----------



## Circlip (Oct 12, 2008)

Thought I'd fully covered it in reply No15 Steve. And yes, I can categorically assure you it will never happen again.
 Regards Ian.


----------



## tel (Oct 12, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> Thanks Tel! Much food for though there. I've saved your pics for later use.
> 
> Do you have any pics of the clutch mechanism?



No, I don't, but it's really a pretty simple affair, I could probably do a sketch or two for you later in the week - as long as you can read 'rough'.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks again Tel. Yep, I 'm fluent in paper towel, table napkin, box top and human palm. Not good on bog roll though.


----------



## John S (Oct 12, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> Thanks again Tel. Yep, I 'm fluent in paper towel, table napkin, box top and human palm. Not good on bog roll though.



Use both sides first 

.


----------



## Julian (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm not using specific names to protect the innocent but please stick to the topic on a thread. It seems that all that happens here now is that all threads go off at a tangent rather than keeping to topic. This thread as to show a simple gadget that really works and the makes the milling operation easier and better. It included photos and video to help explain things. This was not a signal for assassination, open-warfare or "have-a-go". It was intended to "SHARE INFORMATION" which is what a forum like this is for. The practise of looking in the background of the pics for faults seem to be a favoured pastime among a small few who then treat it out of all proportion. I remember in the past on this forum someone was thrown off because of the way he supposedly treated others of lesser knowledge. The attack in this topic is in my opinion is far far worse and needs to be dealt with.

I agree that safety is paramount but it does not need to be rammed down everyones throats at every oportunity in sometimes patronising 'talk to the children' ways. I am an adult who works in a safety critical role in an environment most of you would not dream of stepping into....would you stop your car on the motorway and walk amongst the moving traffic.....I thought not!

As Rich has said we will not be posting here on any of our topics again. If we decide to post anything else there will be no photos and no videos. Why put something there to be shot at? When I joined this forum I thought it was an excellent breath of fresh air because everyone was treating each other with respect, taking time to explain what they said and shared many good ideas, suggestions and gave and received critisism with decorum and good feeling not like some of the other forums that were around (most gone now) where there was none of this. Because this element is creeping in on this forum in the form of some of the caustic, unhelpful, almost abusive,bulls**t, attacking threads being made I do not feel like sharing anymore for the moment. 

As you may have gathered not happy!!
Enough said!!....Adios.


Julian.


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 13, 2008)

Julian, Rich ........... I for one will be disappointed if you don't continue with your interesting and informative posts, as I'm sure will many others.

As for the post in question, I agree it was out of order but an apology and explanation quickly followed, so; I would like to draw a line under this now in order that we all can get back to maintaining the civil atmosphere this forum is renown for.

CC


----------



## malcolmt (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi All
I have been keenly following this thread as it is as usual very interesting and very well written, it is unfortunate that things went a little awry, But please gentlemen we all have bad days occasionally, sometimes we say something we re-read later and wish we expressed ourselves a little better, we are after all only blokes as my girlfriend frequently reminds me  we are also able to forgive and forget, put it behind us e.t.c. it would be very unfortunate if as a result of this incident we lost the postings of people who have contributed nice work. please gentlemen forget a bad day, we all have them and it hasn't been as tragic as some things we have in our world.
Please keep posting.

Just my thoughts i hope i haven't offended anyone.

Kind regards to you all

Malcolm


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 13, 2008)

OK guys lets all be adult and play nice. I was hoping things were resolved. 
I see some very valid points here and I will Address them in no particular order. 
Safety is of paramount concern here.
Treating each other with respect is also a requirement of this board. 
MR Circlip
I appreciate your concern for safety and every one having all there fingers left at the end of the day. With all the people experience you have you should be able to express these concerns with respect , tact and diplomacy. And as cedge pointed out so well, use it as a teaching moment and show us a better way. 
Also If one apologizes then goes on to explain and defend themselves human nature finds it very hard to see the apology. 

As far as off topic posts, guys lets not get off track on the model making stuff here. Perhaps the comments were intended to make things take a lighter note ? 
Julian & Rich hang in there and settle down lets not turn this into an open battle and lose your composure. And yes keep posting. 
This board is supposed to be and WILL be different.
This is hobby board we are all here to have fun and learn.
It is not fun to feel jumped on it is hard to learn if one feel jumped on . Petty squabbles and bickering are not fun. 
I will say this once play nice gentlemen !!! 
I do not want to have to pm or e-mail anyone explaining the facts of life or rules of this board or take any one behind the proverbial wood shed. 
Tin Falcon
Co-Administrator


----------



## tel (Oct 13, 2008)

Moving right along .....

Here's a couple of shots of the early development of the clutch - a temporary one that I put in just to make sure everything was working

Disengaged






Engaged






And here we are starting work on the 'real' clutch head - milling the slot that engages the cut-off crank are on the motor unit. This replaces the hi tech cap screws used in the lash up. 






I'll see if I can take the top cover off and get a shot of the sliding arrangement a bit later, stay tuned


----------



## tel (Oct 14, 2008)

Still watching?Good! Here is the clutch in the disengaged position. That spring attaches to a point directly behind the lever's pivot point - to a bracket mounted on the cover. A pin in the lever rides in a slot cut in the clutch head.





Engaged


----------



## jack404 (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice Tel

a ripper mate!

more ideas, 

sheeesh

cheers

jack


----------



## tel (Oct 14, 2008)

I know the feelin' mate - I bin stuck in 'tooling' mode most of this year.

Think I'm kicking the habit tho' - I'm tossing around some ideas for these bits


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 14, 2008)

Very slick Tel. Clever stuff. Thanks a bunch for the pictures! ;D More questions though:

1) You mentioned earlier that yours has 2 speeds. It's a 2 speed wiper motor right? I'm using a worm gear equipped power seat motor which is single speed. The speed looks about right to me but I may have to rig a simple speed control of some sort. It seems to have plenty of torque to do the job. I need to do some loaded current draw tests though; I'm hoping to power it with an old PC power supply.

2) How does the shaft on the right side connect to the leadscrew and does it run in a bearing?

3) Anyone have any idea why they call it a "dog" clutch. Bark, bark! (Down Fido!)


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Oct 14, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea why they call it a "dog" clutch.



My guess would be as it has driving dogs as opposed to a friction clutch which doesn't.

Pure conjecture.

Al


----------



## tel (Oct 14, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> Very slick Tel. Clever stuff. Thanks a bunch for the pictures! ;D More questions though:
> 
> 1) You mentioned earlier that yours has 2 speeds. It's a 2 speed wiper motor right? I'm using a worm gear equipped power seat motor which is single speed. The speed looks about right to me but I may have to rig a simple speed control of some sort. It seems to have plenty of torque to do the job. I need to do some loaded current draw tests though; I'm hoping to power it with an old PC power supply.
> 
> ...



1. Yep, it's a twp speed wiper motor - I did jot the table travel figures down somewhere, but can't lay me 'ands on 'em just now. The PC power supply was my first thought (early tests were done with a battery charger) but then the PS in the pics came up on ebay for $20. ;D

2. The shaft on the X2 has a slotted end, presumably for just that purpose. All I did was bore out a collar to fit over that shaft and the clutch shaft and put a pin thru' it. The sub-shaft runs in a bronze bush set into that thick plate that bolts to the table end.

3. Woof - I think Al has handled that one.


----------



## crankshafter (Oct 14, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD  said:
			
		

> Very slick Tel. Clever stuff. Thanks a bunch for the pictures! ;D More questions though:
> 
> 1) You mentioned earlier that yours has 2 speeds. It's a 2 speed wiper motor right? I'm using a worm gear equipped power seat motor which is single speed. The speed looks about right to me but I may have to rig a simple speed control of some sort. It seems to have plenty of torque to do the job. I need to do some loaded current draw tests though; I'm hoping to power it with an old PC power supply.
> 
> ...


Dickeybird.
I used a PWM-controller(Pulse With Modulation) to control the speed on my Rung Fu mill, it works well  plenty power and speed. And I used a solution like Tel have for the motor/clutch assembly. ;D
CS


----------



## baldrocker (Oct 14, 2008)

Tel
I've been sitting looking at two wiper motors in my shed for about two years. :-\
AWAY WE GO.
PS Used to be three but one turned into a BBQ rotisserie.
BR


----------



## jack404 (Oct 14, 2008)

love it Tel

but how do you swing reverse?

do you change polarity or is there a easier way?

cheers

jack

( already found a wiper motor this morning in a dumped wreck down the road)


----------



## malcolmt (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Jack
an answer to your question regarding reverse would be a simple changeover switch which reverses the polarity to the motor, assuming it's a DC motor.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Malcolm

Only if it is a permanent magnet motor.

If it is series connected, or shunt connected, the armature current will reverse, as will the field current.

A 'reverse with a reverse' will mean it still goes in the original direction.

You have to switch either the field OR armature connections, but not both.

I suggest inserting the c/o switch in the armature supply, rather than the field.

It's easier, the connections of the field are often split either side of the armature.


Dave


----------



## tel (Oct 15, 2008)

Easy peasy mate - just a double pole, three postition switch (ON. OFF. ON.)

Take your power wires (pos & neg) to the middle connections. Now take your first set of motor wires to one end of the switch. Now, put in two links, _that change sides_ to the other end of the switch - done! I got 'arf a drawer full of those switches - I'll dummy one up & take a pic for you shortly.


----------



## tel (Oct 15, 2008)

Here y'go - the two wire running off right and left are the pos & neg of the supply, the two heading south go to the motor.


----------



## jack404 (Oct 15, 2008)

The shopping list is getting bigger

the cheque will clear and i'll be broke again in 4 hours (maybe 3 )

cheers for that tel

jaycar 2 x double pole 3 posi switches 

sorted!!!

cheers

jack


----------



## tel (Oct 15, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> Tel
> I've been sitting looking at two wiper motors in my shed for about two years. :-\
> AWAY WE GO.
> PS Used to be three but one turned into a BBQ rotisserie.
> BR



 ;D I've used dozens of the things over the years, they are grand little motors for all sorts off applications. Down to me last 4 or 5 now tho' - might 'ave to go 'midnight shopping'


----------



## jack404 (Oct 15, 2008)

drop in down this way tel

our "unidentified middle eastern friends " dump 2-3 cars a week at the end of the road minus various bits  

Sydneys strange that way

i miss Adelaide....


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Folks

Yup Tel, 

Easy to do provided it is a permanent magnet  motor. But it will not work with a 'wound field' motor.
The sense of the magnetic field if the armature must be reversed with respect to the fiels coils to reverse a non permanent magnet motor. Otherwise it will still go in the direction it first thought of 

It can be done by inserting a bridge rectifier in the circuit tho'.

I can't post pics, one of the many 'tuits' I need to get a grip of sometime, but if you want I can email you some simple diags I did when I had to get some motor theory into the whippersnappers at work

Dave


----------



## tel (Oct 15, 2008)

Wouldn't mind a look at wot you've got Dave, tho' I've yet to find a windscreen wiper motor that didn't work with that set-up. Also get the choice of the two speeds through another, identical switch, used t'other way round.

I did have trouble trying to get a starter motor to run t'other way, that was for a winch project I had in mind - gave up in the end and (shudder) _bought_ a winch.


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Tel 

Will Do. Will also take a pic or two, better than my diags. About 24 hrs. Gotta go to hospital shortly, to have my arthritis fooled about with. There'll be ten or so folks there, all with 2PM appointments. 
PITA.
Still, an internal Nark session won't go amiss. Long time since I enjoyed one.
Dave


----------



## tel (Oct 15, 2008)

Good luck with it mate. I hate 'ospitals with a passion.


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Tel

Me too :'( 

email sent I think

dave


----------



## firebird (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

This is nothing to do with motorising the mill but shows how versatile wiper motors are. Both julian and myself built one of these wiper powered saws when we first got going in model engineering. Much easier than cutting by hand. They really are quite powerful.











Cheers

Rich


----------



## jack404 (Oct 16, 2008)

Rich

wished you hadda put that up a week ago

woulda saved me the bucks i sent to the US to get a hand held band saw

oh well  it will be here monday 

but will keep that in mind 

it looks bloody fantastic! 

wish i had the ideas you folks get

all my brilliant ideas generally go BANG!!

cheers 

jack


----------



## firebird (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Jack

You will find it posted on this forum somewhere, do a quick search and you will find it.


Cheers


Rich


----------



## jack404 (Oct 17, 2008)

GOT IT!!

thanks mate i'll post it alltogether with the text and PDF it and 
and send it back to you for your approval before uploading to the downloads section

cheers

jack


----------



## malcolmt (Oct 17, 2008)

HI Bluechip

"Hi Malcolm,  Only if it is a permanent magnet motor."

OOPS !!! Yes of course you are absolutely correct. I must have been half asleep when i added that little gem of misinformation. SORRY folks, Thanks for spotting that BC.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## firebird (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi

We have upgraded the motorised mill. The stepper motor we originally used was OK but not powerful enough. I bought a new motor from arc eurotrade ( check their website, they are on offer at the moment ) The new motor has a power rating of 220Ncm compared to the 70Ncm of the old one. The old motor had a small 6mm shaft so I had to make an adapter to fit into the slot in the end of the lead screw

The slot in the end of the lead screw






The new motor shaft is 10mm with the old adapter on the right






I decided to cut the shaft on the new motor to make a tang that would fit directly into the slot. The slot is 4 mm wide. I cut the motor shaft down to 3 mm with a dremmel type tool and then fitted a piece of rubber to pack/cushion the drive.











Julian did the technical bit, rewiring the motor to the control box. He has wired it to give maximum torque. I'll get him to fill in all the details and answer any questions.

To test the new drive I clamped a bit of inch round bar in the vice and chucked the biggest end mill I have. It performs beautifully. Heres a video of the test.





Cheers

Rich


----------



## mnewsholme (Jan 14, 2009)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> I am currently working on a bolt on kit for the X3 X axis with a simple controller.
> The only problem is the kit is fine but the controller can't be sold as a completed item because of the CE hurdle.
> Probably it will have to be sold as a kit and assembled at home.
> 
> ...



has this project progressed any further john?

Matt


----------

